# Grease -the movie



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Who is your favorite character and why...?

Danny Zuko (John Travolta)









Sandy Olsson (Olivia Newton John)...









Rizzo...









Kenickie (Jeff Conaway)...









Frenchy...









Jan (Jamie Donnelly)









Eugene and Sonny (Marty's boyfriend)









Putzie...









Marty Maraschino -on the left 









Cha Cha...









Doody...









Patty...









Tom...









Eugene...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My fav is Rizzo: she's cheap but she's got honesty. 
I used to adore Olivia Newton John when I was a kid -I'd go CRAZY over her! And remember crying cos my parents wouldn't let me watch "Grease" ...so much so, that they actually gave in and let me watch at least the first half of it! ...better than nothing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I liked Sandy, but I actually picked Frenchie. I liked her demeanor and her innocence. Was she the only one to have a cameo in the sequel?

Hard to believe that was thirty years ago. I have two 8-tracks tapes from that summer. Collector's items for sure .


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

other


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I liked Sandy, but I actually picked Frenchie. I liked her demeanor and her innocence. Was she the only one to have a cameo in the sequel?
> 
> Hard to believe that was thirty years ago. I have two 8-tracks tapes from that summer. Collector's items for sure .


Cause she was the star in the original?;-) 8 tracks, 8 tracks! Man, was that lame then, everyone knows a 45 was the way to go;-)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Most of them were good actors but didn't really like the movie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eugene!

Special mention to Jan because I've met her.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't seen that movie in so long that I don't really remember it that much.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Bon said:


> , everyone knows a 45 was the way to go;-)


I mentioned a 45 to a coworker the other day and another, younger co worker asked "what is a 45"... :fall

My favorite character, as I have seen this movies many more times than I could count, is Rizzo. Honest and misunderstood. Stockard Channing did a great job in that role.

I actually saw Grease at the theaters (I was 9 years old) and knew all the words to the songs, as did all my friends...what can I say....WE WERE NINE....

Actually....I STILL know all the words....


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Penny said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > , everyone knows a 45 was the way to go;-)
> ...


ROTFL!!! I wasn't going to admit this! I remember I was with three other girls, we were .50 short, these boys gave it to us. Rizzo is cool. Stockard Channing has always been underestimated. 
We should get together and play our albums;-)


----------

